# Ufc joins with american media inc.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

UFC® JOINS WITH AMERICAN MEDIA INC. (AMI) Las Vegas, Nev. (USA) ??? The Ultimate Fighting Championship® (UFC®) organization and American Media, Inc (AMI), today announced a partnership to publish a special UFC 100 commemorative edition magazine that will be available at newsstands across North America and in some international markets. ???The UFC 100 magazine will [...]

*Read More...*


----------

